# Suche: Buchempfehlung zur Maschinenrichtlinie



## Kurt (12 November 2009)

Bücher gibt es zur Maschinenrichtlinie ja genug.

Hat wer eines gelesen das er empfehlen kann weil nicht weltfremd und praxisbezogen - auch mit Bezug zur Auswirkung auf die Softwareentwicklung.

kurt


----------



## marlob (12 November 2009)

Ein Buch wüsste ich nicht, aber hier findest du eine Menge interessanter Links
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=158773&postcount=17


----------



## jabba (13 November 2009)

Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinen und Anlagen

Siemens : Patrick Gehlen

ISBN-13: 978-3-89578-281-7


aber nicht viel über Software, aber z.B. Beispiele mit F-CPU's
ca 350Seiten


----------



## Caesar (17 November 2009)

Das Buch, welches Jabba empfohlen hat kenne ich auch und kann es auch nur empfehlen. Das gibts aber glaube ich im Internet auch als eBook (hab den Link jetzt leider nicht gefunden). Hatte es damals bei einer Business Software mit dabei.


----------

